# Fursuits where you feel the tail etc. ?



## KaiserVadin (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone make a fursuit where you can feel the tail and the animal mask you made so you can in a way transformation ( Mentally speaking ) into your fursona ?

PS: Sorry if this has been posted before but if anyone made a fursuit like this I like to see the video o.o


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not quite sure what you mean...

I mean, a mask you will always feel on your head...

and a tail...

you mean like those butt plug tails? Lol


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2008)

So long as the tail is securely fastened to the rest of the suit, you _will_ feel it if, say, somebody tries to give it a yank.  Maybe fasten the tail to a belt?

But obviously, it is only a part of a costume so you would not be able to 'feel' as if it were a true limb.  That's the nature of the beast (or so the saying goes) but I doubt it would be much of an issue anyway.  (Insert princess-and-the-pea analogy at any time)  After all, with an imagination active enough, the fact that you can't truly 'feel' through it is moot.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 5, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> So long as the tail is securely fastened to the rest of the suit, you _will_ feel it if, say, somebody tries to give it a yank.  Maybe fasten the tail to a belt?
> 
> But obviously, it is only a part of a costume so you would not be able to 'feel' as if it were a true limb.  That's the nature of the beast (or so the saying goes) but I doubt it would be much of an issue anyway.  (Insert princess-and-the-pea analogy at any time)  After all, with an imagination active enough, the fact that you can't truly 'feel' through it is moot.



I've been to at least two conventions wearing a tail. Both times, I wore the tail for most of the duration of the convention. I've found that if you have the tail on long enough it almost becomes an extra limb...especially it is made well, and bouncy.
Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0McPCkkX-7E
You can sort of see it in that video, where the tail on the shorter fursuiter sort of whipped about all over the place. I have a video with a better example of it bouncing around craziliy, but you have to get the middle of the Anthrocon 2008: Furry Memories 2 vid to see it. I think the other, more direct, shorter video will do.

When you go back home, to return to normal life, it feels (at least in my experience) very strange and weird to not have that tail there, to the point where it feels like something was chopped off. After a few days though that sort of feeling goes away.

Has anyone else felt that way after a con?

Anyway, to the creator of this thread, watch the video. You'll notice two very different style costumes. One very very skin tight, and the other not so much. I don't think it matters what kind of costumes either person is wearing. If you are going to be able to shift into your fursona, you have to be able to will yourself to be animated in the costume as the two fursuiters in the video were doing very well. So getting that shift has more to do with you and less to do with that costume, at least it would seem that way to me.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Sep 5, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've been to at least two conventions wearing a tail. Both times, I wore the tail for most of the duration of the convention. I've found that if you have the tail on long enough it almost becomes an extra limb...especially it is made well, and bouncy.
> Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0McPCkkX-7E
> You can sort of see it in that video, where the tail on the shorter fursuiter sort of whipped about all over the place. I have a video with a better example of it bouncing around craziliy, but you have to get the middle of the Anthrocon 2008: Furry Memories 2 vid to see it. I think the other, more direct, shorter video will do.
> 
> ...


The only thing close to that is when I wear my fursuit then hurry and took it off and get ready for work it seem to leave a kind of phantom feeling if I do say so .


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 5, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> The only thing close to that is when I wear my fursuit then hurry and took it off and get ready for work it seem to leave a kind of phantom feeling if I do say so .


 
Well, it's all about getting used to wearing something. It's not just your mental being getting used to the shift at least I don't think so. Mentally you are shifting into this different part maybe, but something else goes on as well. I noticed it more so at AC2008 than at the other con I went to around last Halloween. I'll be looking to see if the same thing happens again this Halloween. It's like the body reacts....and then the whole experience tests your physical, mental, and emotional capabilities. Little things happen inside your head and inside your body, for example my body will spike temp wise for a little bit when I suit up, and then it will calm down.

Other things kind of happen to, for the body to react to having the costume on, and for the mind to react to having to shift from "You are normal human" to "You are now a big walking stuffed animal/entertainer, be prepared to be glomped, have your tail pulled, to be petted, and for random kids(of all ages) to either run up to grab various body parts, or other random unexpected things".

When your body and mind have to go through those little changes, and you do it for a while, such as at a convention, and then you turn around and stop, your body has to shift. I think the body has to realize "You're not in costume anymore, go back to your original state of being."

Maybe that is why when you put the costume on, and turn around and take it off so you can go to work, you feel that phantom feeling. Your body was adapting to the change...but then all the sudden the change is unchanged and it has to go right back to the way it was.

I don't know if I am making any sense, but I'm sort of rambling now so I'll stop. It's interesting the things that go on when you put the costume on, and that fascinates me...which is why I am drawn to that aspect of the fandom.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

i get the "phantom tail" feeling too when i take it off, especially if its a big swingy swooshy tail that bumps on my butt alot

for dress up days in gread school i had various "springy attenta" head band things, and after a day of wearing them i had the phantom feeling they were still on me head and even felt like the were moving up there still 

i think what it is the your nerves adapt to the sensation so they take a while to re-adapt to not having the sensation present


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2008)

Agreeing with trpdwarf and Beastcub here, when you are acclimated to wearing/doing something, your brain learns to interpret subtleties in movement or sensations, and whatever you're wearing effectively becomes its own extension of your senses.  No special technology, magic, or drugs required here!

We could point out any number of simple, ordinary, real-life examples -- such as how your eyes not only adjust to differing light levels but differing color balances as well.


----------



## X (Sep 5, 2008)

as for the head part, i guess it could be like that, if you got a spandex balaclava and covered it in fake fur.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 5, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> We could point out any number of simple, ordinary, real-life examples -- such as how your eyes not only adjust to differing light levels but differing color balances as well.



i find that after wearing a mask for 1+ hours my eyes adjust to the extent of vision and i feel almost like i have blind spots for a while. the worst case was a "tunnel vision" mask where all i saw out of was a tiny hole, it took a good ammount of time for my eyes to reajust to seeing normally


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 5, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> as for the head part, i guess it could be like that, if you got a spandex balaclava and covered it in fake fur.


 
All the heads that Zeke and I make, are made with a balaclava base, with a very light application of foam, and a hybrid jaw(Jaw isn't done the standard way jaws are done with the Balaclava tech)....and when you put one of these on it feels very much like an extension of your head. It's something to point out in case you didn't know....that costume heads exist out there made like that. Except for the snout....it's mainly fur on a spandex balaclava base.

Feels nice wearing it....and it is really light.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i find that after wearing a mask for 1+ hours my eyes adjust to the extent of vision and i feel almost like i have blind spots for a while. the worst case was a "tunnel vision" mask where all i saw out of was a tiny hole, it took a good ammount of time for my eyes to reajust to seeing normally


I hate taking off a head and it's like: OH SHIT IT'S BRIGHT!


----------

